# How do I get online NFL streams from Sirius



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

So Sirius is supposed to be streaming games this year but I can't get the online play-by-play channels. I started a free-trial online subsrciption and the PBP channels say I need to upgrade. Is this just an issue with the free trial or is there another tier required to receive these channels? They are aparantly streaming preseason games now. Has anyone else been able to get these?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I tried to catch a preseason game last week on the stream. No luck. My thought is the NFL/Sirius 'stream' won't start until the actual start of the season. Similar to Direct TV Sunday Ticket.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

The first game tonight starts at 8:00 eastern. I will check it out and see if I get it. I believe you may have to have a premium on line subscription.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Titans @ Rams on now on channel 863. Saints @ Texans on 865.
Working just fine for me.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

...there ya go.....had to look up to the 800 channels....:hurah:


the 49ers were down on one of the lower channels.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, I went ahead and added INet to my subscription and I'm getting the games now. I guess they don't allow it on the free trials.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have Sirius in my car. I'd like to add the iPhone/iPad app & want to get the NFL games with it. My current subscription for the car is Sirius Select. I believe I would have to upgrade that to Premium to get the app radio package at a discount & get the NFL games, or I would get the app as a stand-alone radio on my account (for more per month)?


----------

